# مجموعه من غرف sump pit



## amr fathy (7 مايو 2022)

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله 
هل يمكن تجميع المواسير الخارجه من غرف sump pit البيارات اذا كان المشروع يحتوع على 10 غرف بما ان جميع الغرف البيارات سوف تخرج على نقطه صرف زذلك لتقليل اطوال المواسير وبالتالى التكلفه 
ولا يمكن ان يحدث سدد مما يوثر على النظام فى هذه الحاله 
عيد سعيد عليكم جميعا


----------

